# for the experts who have breeding pairs



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, just bought a proven pair. Now I put my 2 reds that are the same size as the breeders in with the pair. Should I take the other 2 out, and just leave the pair by themselves, or are they just as likely to breed with others in the tank? Basicly trying to find if I have another female, but would like to get the proven pair to breed atleast once for me soon. Will it happen quicker if they are alone, or just as likely to do it with the other 2 in there?

Please do not respond if you have no experiance in this matter.
I would like to leave this to the true experts here (Fry, Mashunter, TheTyeMan, etc.)


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Ok, just bought a proven pair. Now I put my 2 reds that are the same size as the breeders in with the pair. Should I take the other 2 out, and just leave the pair by themselves, or are they just as likely to breed with others in the tank? Basicly trying to find if I have another female, but would like to get the proven pair to breed atleast once for me soon. Will it happen quicker if they are alone, or just as likely to do it with the other 2 in there?
> 
> Please do not respond if you have no experiance in this matter.
> I would like to leave this to the true experts here (Fry, Mashunter, TheTyeMan, etc.)


I would leave them all in there together.It seems when 1 wants to breed they all want to.If you had a smaller tank I would say just leave the pair in there, but you should be fine.Be patient and give the new pair some time to feel at home.feed them well.Keep up on the water changes.I personally think highly airated water really helps to set the mood aswell.
Edit: I was just looking at your tankshot.Super tank!!It will be a shame when they start breeding in there.those plants(or atleast some of them) are doomed.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude just give it some time. hopefully you got one more female in there with your group. as far as I know they are just like anyother creature on this planet. once one is in heat they should all go. and most males dont need much more then that to get them goin. give them all time to get used to the tank before you get too worried. give it a month or 2 keep up with the water changes and regular feedings and you should be good.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

keep them happy, healthy, and be patient


----------

